# Anyone have a Pulsar Trail XP50?



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Ive recently started using one and just realized the PIP has moved to the right side of the main image and reticle. How do I move it back to center so it's directly over top the main reticle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Call pulsar. I've never seen that.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Fred.


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

fr3db3ar said:


> Call pulsar. I've never seen that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


I actually did yesterday and didn't really get a good answer. I think I will email them with this picture to see what they say. The problem started right after trying to sight in then I repaired a pixel. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

fr3db3ar said:


> Call pulsar. I've never seen that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Good morning Fred,

I spoke to tech-support this morning at Pulsar and they are telling me the PIP never moves but the main radical does move as you adjust point of impact. This seems strange to me as first time I adjusted the sight in I didn't notice this issue. As you can see it's now way off. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

What are your zero coordinates? Mine is almost zero.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

fr3db3ar said:


> What are your zero coordinates? Mine is almost zero.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Sorry as I just seen this. For some reason I'm no longer getting notifications from Tapatalk. Anyway I'm not at zero as I actually had to move off Center a decent amount which is causing the issue. I called tech support and they confirmed that's why my images are not lined up. Basically the pip image never moves but your main reticle does when sighting in. Seems a little goofie to me but does seem to function ok. It is a really great thermal sight though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad you like it. I love mine. Want a hellion but I guess I'll have to sell my HD38A first.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

